# Pigeon documentary



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

There is a man who is doing a pigeon documentary locally who contacted me a few months ago, wanting to include my birds in the film. I was too busy at the time with family stuff going on, but told him to contact me in a few months. He wrote this week, and the film is almost ready, but he wants to include my birds still. I believe he's coming this week, so I'll let you all know when it's ready. My pijies are very excited to be TV stars.  They're bragging to the blue jays and crows all over the yard.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's exciting, Maryjane! Try to be sure we know where to view the piece or buy it. Do you have any idea what the content or direction of this documentary is (pro-pigeon or other)?

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW FUN! Our very own celebrity! Have fun!

Do let us know how everything goes! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I will definately want to see that.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maryjane,

Oh, how absolutely wonderful! 

Hope your birds don't let it go to their heads. Skye was a little difficult to live with after his very first appearance on TV  , thank goodness it wore off. He will be jealous when he hears about this!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> That's exciting, Maryjane! Try to be sure we know where to view the piece or buy it. Do you have any idea what the content or direction of this documentary is (pro-pigeon or other)?
> 
> Terry


Oh, definitely PRO!! He is doing a documentary on pet pigeons and different aviaries, as far as I understand. I don't think I'd be comfortable if it is a film about how some people hate them and some love them. I know it would be good to give OUR side of pigeons....and to show people, but I wouldn't want to be helping him to make a film that also portrayed the (ignorant) "bad" side of pigeons.  So it's all good stuff or nothing! I really don't see how he's planning on getting a film crew into the tent....but I suppose he IS the professional.....this oughta be fun.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi MaryJane, 

This is good news and that your pigeons are going to be part of something good like this

Yes, please do keep us posted on what happens and when the video is available to be viewed


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, terrific news that a member's birds will be in a documentary. Hope we'll be able to see some clips.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay.....he's coming at 10:30 today to do the filming! Of course I was just outside doing last minute things to the tent and I turn around and who's sitting in the fresh dish of seed outside the tent? Firefly, the little stinker. Takes after her escape artist Mom (Rokikio). I thought, oh perfect, he can get here and film me running around after this pijie.  But she hopped right back inside so no worries.  I'll let you all know how it goes! Mrs. Bird is ready for her close-up.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It's done! Jerry, the producer, is an actor as well, and the film is actually a real movie. Everyone knows the story of the parrots of Telegraph Hill, in San Francisco (they are a flock of wild parrots that have been there forever and someone made a movie about them awhile back). Jerry's movie is similar, called "The Pigeons of Portrero Hill", about a guy named Dan who loves pigeons and is a little eccentric (aren't we all lol). So Jerry dressed up as Dan, got right into the tent (in the movie it is "his" tent and "his" birds) and sat with the pigeons, layed down in the shavings and everything.  Mrs. Bird is the MAJOR star of this film, she sat on his hand and bowed to him and really played up to the camera. Fussy Gussy (the chicken) had to get in front of the camera too, of course, and was fussing when it wasn't on her.  Then I got to talk, pretending to be a friend of his who also has pigeons, and I talked about how they have a bad rep, but carry no more diseases than the average house parrot or parakeet (which is true), and some silly stuff about Jerry's character "Dan" jumping into the Bay to save baby pigeons, etc. It is an independent film but will be showing at a lot of smaller movie places, he said. It will be done in about a month as they've already done most of the editing. I will let you all know as soon as I know details. It's very exciting to be able to portray pigeons in a good light and also get in a few facts about how special and smart they are. Hopefully the film will be as great as it sounds like it will be.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds so great. Can't wait to watch it.
Thanks for letting us know and also please let know when it will be out.

Can I have an autograph from your celebrities Mrs. Bird and Chicken 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

We will all be waiting for further information on the release date!

WELL DONE TO ALL!!   

I'm sure you are still walking on AIR!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

P.T. gets more exciting every day! What a great way to inform the puplic on the negative myths that pigeons have carried around for years due to another actor/producer.

Best Wishes,
Feather


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

How Fun!!! What a great experience for you and your birds!!! I love that the guy layed in the bedding! I too can't wait to see it!!! Hope it comes to the East Coast.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Sounds Like*

My Kind Of Film.. Can't Wait To See It..

Andi


----------

